# Reyna



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful Girl.... Im sure she is missed dearly.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Such A BEAUTIFUL baby. It will be so great to see her again


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah, such a nice Golden girl. Please post some more pictures if you have a time to scan them...
joe


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, okay since you asked!:wavey: 

The shih tzu is our rescue Charlie.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That first picture is almost a magazine quality perfect shot.
Really nice Golden. She looked so much like our Kia.
Thanks for sharing these pictures with us.
Joe


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

She was small -- about 52 pounds as an adult. 

(When we first got her at 6 months, she weighed 75. Her first owners kept her outside, and fed her each time she barked.)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> She was small -- about 52 pounds as an adult.
> (When we first got her at 6 months, she weighed 75. Her first owners kept her outside, and fed her each time she barked.)


She is a beautiful girl. Glad you got her before she was too old. I'm sure you miss here very much


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We miss her every day. All three of our goldens have had completely different personalities. Reyna's was mother hen. She loved us -- her family -- and took it upon herself to take care of us. Everything from making sure we didn't oversleep (but just on weekday, NEVER on a weekend) to disciplining our shih tzu Charlie.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww, she is just beautiful BrandyMom! She's got beautiful eyes, what a gorgeous girl she is.


----------

